# Audacious on FreeBSD 13.0



## coyote_zed (May 9, 2021)

I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 13.0 and installed mate. When I went to install audacious so that I could play some music I noticed that the only audacious packages that show up are audacious-4.1, audacious-gtk2-4.1 and audacious-skins-0.4. I thought this was a little weird since on 12.2 there was also a package for audacious-plugins (both standard and for gtk2).
I tried installing audacious to see if the plugins were no longer needed but when I tried to run audacious from the command line I got an error about the plugins being needed. Is this something I should submit a bug for? I haven't found one listed yet but wanted to make sure I'm not missing something.


----------



## reddy (May 9, 2021)

Indeed, I installed audacious just a few days ago on 12.2 but there was no audacious-plugins package there too, I had to build it from source using the ports tree. I didn't file a bug report as far as i am concerned, but it may be a good idea to do so if nobody did.


----------



## Emrion (May 9, 2021)

Actually, the plugins are absent from the quarterly repo, but they are present on the latest one. I think it's a matter of time before they appear on the quarterly.


----------



## Tieks (May 9, 2021)

I'm doing a fresh install of FBSD 13 too at the moment, but I have both /usr/ports/multimedia/audacious and /usr/ports/multimedia/audacious-plugins. Is your ports tree up-to-date? Try `portsnap fetch / update`. The ports tree on the install medium may not be up-to-date.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2021)

Audacious and the plugins were skipped on quarterly because a dependency had fetch errors. 





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org
				





			http://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/data/130amd64-quarterly/2cfa473c7eaf/logs/errors/libsidplayfp-2.1.1_1.log
		


```
=> libsidplayfp-2.1.1.tar.gz is not in /usr/ports/audio/libsidplayfp/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/audio/libsidplayfp/distinfo is out of date, or
=> libsidplayfp-2.1.1.tar.gz is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/libsidplayfp
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 11, 2021)

You just easy build it withoud sid.


----------

